
Too many nautil.us links - paulpauper
anyone else agree
======
masonic
This is worsened by a certain individual[1] who insists on reposting the same
links multiple times a day.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=dnetesn](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=dnetesn)

------
herbst
I still assume my favorite file explorer has updated every time i see the URL

